# Eos R6, or wait for the Eos R Mk2



## RickD (Sep 10, 2020)

Hello Everyone,

First post on here (although I've had an account for some time apparently).

I'm finding myself with a slight dilemma... I currently own a Rebel T4i with a few lenses, and have been looking at an upgrade for around three years. It seems every time Canon release a new camera, something falls critically short of my wishlist, and I'm left wondering when I'll be making the right decision.

When the EOS R6 was announced, even though, once I added the 24-105 F4L lens, and EF > RF adapter, it was considerably more than my intended budget, I thought 'screw it, I'm just gonna jump in, otherwise it'll never happen, so I went to my local camera store and put a deposit down.

Now I've spent the last week wondering if I've made the right choice... is 20mp enough of an upgrade from my current 18, do I need more than 20mp, is 12 fps too much, are Canon eventually gonna release some reasonably priced RF lenses, am i spending too much money considering photography is just a hobby... the internal chatter continues!

Then today while browsing various sites, I saw rumours released at the end of last year mentioning the EOS R Mk2, with similar specs to the EOS R.

I'm now wondering if I should just hold off that little bit longer in hope that the R Mk2 might come with the F4L as a package, will be more suitable for my needs, and hopefully around $1000(cdn) less than my current purchase.

Shooting wise, I shoot everything from Landscape, animals, macro, long exposure, abstract etc, and upgrade-wise, I'm ideally looking for:

- FF
- At least 10mp jump from my current 18, 
- 8fps,
- decent AF (Doesn't have to be DPAF2, but a worthy improvement over my current 9 point with no focus options)
- IBIS would be great but not critical

What are your thoughts on this, any speculation on when the R Mk2 will be announced?

Please help me calm my brain before the R6 shows up...


----------



## KKCFamilyman (Sep 10, 2020)

I think the R6 will be a huge upgrade. I ordered one and upgraded from a RP. I like the R5 but does not sound like you need all that you would be paying for with it. I doubt Canon would put out a R mk ii since they now have an R5/R6. I think the R was just a test the waters model.


----------



## RickD (Sep 10, 2020)

That makes sense... I never thought of the perspective that the Rmk2 rumours turned out to be the R6 / R5.

Makes me feel a little surer I’m doing the right thing, I know something that is closer to my ideal will likely be released eventually, but I just don’t want it to be the next announcement, coming just after I break the seal on my R6 box


----------



## Joules (Sep 10, 2020)

If pricing is your main issue with the R6, the rumored budget R (Something at or below the RP pricing, see Source) could be something to note. In any case I believe that is more likely to become an actual product than the R II.

As somebody who upgraded from a T3i to an 80D, I can assure you that an R6 will be a massive upgrade. I never use the T3i for anything but timelapses anymore since I got the 80D. Even between these two not-too-distant price brackets and sensor generations the differences in ergonomics, speed, color (better auto WB and metering systems), AF, viewfinder, customisation options and so on amounts to a much better photography experience that was and still absolutely is worth the price to me.

With a FF mirrorless with the latest-ish sensor tech (it seems the R5 is already slightly ahead of the R6/1DX III sensor in some regards) and far greater electronics, it will be an even bigger upgrade.

If you just want to upgrade to get away from the very limited Rebel series, a 5D IV, an R, or even a 90D or used 80D can be had for less or much less than an R6. But in terms of speed and AF capability, none of these offer something really comparable. Seems to me the only real concern for you with the R6 are the MP. And in that regard, it really depends how much reach you find yourself needing regularly.


----------



## Czardoom (Sep 10, 2020)

If possible, I would definitely rent an R6 before making any decision. About 6 years ago, I went from a crop rebel to FF (6D) figuring this would be a huge upgrade. But, depending on what you shoot, it might not be that noticeable. It wasn't for me, as I shoot mainly landscapes in daylight. FF will be a difference if you shoot a lot of low light, medium to high ISO and want a narrower depth of field. I actually missed the extended reach of crop and since I also shoot a lot of flower pics, needed a larger depth of field and ended up going back to crop when the M5 was released. When the R was released, I did go back to FF, so there are pluses and minuses depending on what you shoot. The new FF cameras like the R, do you give you a much greater ability to lift shadows, which I need when shooting things like sunsets, which I do frequently. 

If you are not a pixel peeper - and are viewing your pics on a standard monitor, I doubt you will see a difference between 18, 20, or even 30 mp. I recently shot a series of pics with my R in crop mode (11 MP) and compared them to a 24 MP crop SL2. Couldn't tell the difference on my 1920-1200ppi monitor. Nor do I see a difference in prints up to 8 x 10. If you crop a lot, this would be different, of course. And again, keep in mind, these are my opinions based on my shooting, my monitor, my prints - and not pixel peeping or cropping. if you are able to rent, and realizing this will only add to the cost if you end up buying a new camera, I would also consider something like the M6 II. Crop sensors are now much better in lower light and lifting shadows than your Rebel T4i generation sensor. If you are able to compare pics from an R6 and an M6 II, you might find that there is not much difference. Or, for your uses, you might. But the M6 II might fill most of your requirements (no IBIS, of course, and much different size).


----------



## RickD (Sep 10, 2020)

Joules - I'm aware of the budget FF announcement, but I feel that's a little too much in the other direction price, and likely feature-wise. As for the alternative upgrade options you suggested, I feel like they all have their limitations, except maybe the 90D... Alongside the things you mention, the 5d4 has a gimped rear screen (no touch, no swivel), the R reviews I'm reading say that it detaches from the SLR user experience when it comes to controls.

Czardoom - I'll miss the extended reach for now, especially as I'll only have the 24-105 to start out with, but I do like night, and have been very limited by not being able to get many keepers above ISO 400. I also like to shoot sunsets, so the extra shadow detail would be useful.

It try not to crop too much, as I like to try and get the composition right in camera. However, cropping would be useful when shooting moving subjects. 

I'm not considering the M6 due to it's size and tiny grip. I actually find my Rebel a little small for long shooting sessions, as my pinky hangs off the bottom, and ends up cramping because I'm squeezing my hand. 

How do you find the EOS R user experience?


----------

